# Only in Dubai



## cda (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Keystone (Dec 10, 2017)

Holly Chit, that over a minute long, over buildings, streets and body of water!!! I'm in)


----------



## fatboy (Dec 10, 2017)

I would like to see the front facing view......YIKES! I googled it , but didn't spend a lot of time checking the results..........


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2017)

Appears about $180 to zip


----------



## sunpraiser88 (Dec 12, 2017)

Would love to try that!


----------

